# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  Dlink 900+ !!!WORKING!!! (1-115mw) power hack ! ! ! ! ! ! !

## tb

Perisotera edw  :: 

http://home.earthlink.net/~mlampie/Powe ... -900+.html
http://www.dslreports.com/forum/remark, ... ~mode=flat


_
********
Αλλάχθηκε ο τίτλος του thread από (100-115mw) σε (1-115mw)
Papashark 18:00 - 21/10/03
*********_

_****************
DISCLAIMER !
Στο AWMN για να πετύχουμε μακρύτερα links χρησιμοποιούμε μεγάλες κεραίες με την μικρότερη δυνατή ισχύς εξόδου.
Προσπαθούμε πάντοτε να μην ξεπερνάμε τα 20db συνολικής εκπεμπόμενης ισχύος.
Στο awmn προσπαθούμε πάντα να μην θορυβούμε γύρω μας, για να μην θορυβούν και οι γύρω μας σε εμάς.
Moderated on 17:00 29/10/03
****************_

----------


## paravoid

Δεν χρειάζεται να αναφέρω ότι στο AWMN κάτι τέτοιο ΔΕΝ είναι επιθυμητό έτσι;  :: 
Το πρόβλημα μας είναι ότι το minimum του D-Link είναι ήδη υψηλό για τα δικά μας δεδομένα, όχι πως θα βγάλουμε παραπάνω από όσα βγάζει (το οποίο παραπάνω είναι ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ παράνομο)

----------


## tb

Καλά για το AWMN ίσως να έχεις δίκιο ..αλλά για το PMWN (Παναχαϊκό mountain Wireless Network) είναι χρήσιμο!!!  :: 

**************************** 
Μεταφράστηκε στα Ελληνικά από Greeklish, παρακαλούμε να γράφετε Ελληνικά για να μπορούν να σας διαβάσουν όλοι και να σας απαντήσουν. 
Συγνώμη για τυχόν ορθογραφικά λάθη... 

-Mick Flemm 
****************************

----------


## papashark

Λοιπόν το παλικάρι στην σελίδα του έχει και utility για να φτιάξεις το hack μόνος σου.
*
Κάποιος με πολύ όρεξη, καλό θα ήταν να προσφέρει μια μεγάλη υπηρεσία στο awmn και να δει πως θα ρυθμίσει το 2.50 firmware στα 0, 3, 5db !*

Άντε, για να μην είμαστε όλο λόγια και να προσφέρουμε κάτι καλό στο δίκτυο μας....  ::

----------


## Achille

Δεν έχει hack, έχει πειραγμένο firmware.
Και μιας και δεν δίνει καθόλου λεπτομέριες του τι έχει κάνει, δεν μου φαίνεται ιδιαίτερα εύκολο να το αντιστρέψουμε...

Θα κάνω ένα diff το κανονικό firmware με το πειραγμένο να δω πόσο διαφορετικά είναι και βλέπουμε...

Γνωρίζει κανείς αν φλασάρεις χαλασμένο firmware στο Dlink αν γίνεται να το επαναφέρεις;

----------


## papashark

Του έστειλα ήδη email, ζητώντας του περισσότερες πληροφορίες.

----------


## bond

> Λοιπόν το παλικάρι στην σελίδα του έχει και utility για να φτιάξεις το hack μόνος σου.
> *
> Κάποιος με πολύ όρεξη, καλό θα ήταν να προσφέρει μια μεγάλη υπηρεσία στο awmn και να δει πως θα ρυθμίσει το 2.50 firmware στα 0, 3, 5db !*
> 
> Άντε, για να μην είμαστε όλο λόγια και να προσφέρουμε κάτι καλό στο δίκτυο μας....


Στην html σελίδα που ρυθμίζεις την ισχύ υπάρχει το εξής κομμάτι. Άραγε είναι τόσο απλό όσο να προστεθούν αλλες 2-3 επιλογές; 




```
<option value="19">100% 17dBm</option>
         <option value="16">50% 15dBm</option>
         <option value="13">25% 12dBm</option>
         <option value="10">12.5% 10dBm</option>
```

edit:
Από ότι είδα και στο πειραγμένο firmware αυτό βασικά έχει κάνει. Έχει προσθέσει το εξής 

```
<option value="20">Max power!</option>
```

Το πρόβλημα είναι πώς το συμπιέζεις ξανά για να γίνει σωστό firmware και να μπορεί να το αποσυμπιέσει σωστά.

----------


## papashark

Εγώ διαθέτω 2 900+ για να τα χαλάσετε........

----------


## MAuVE

Επειδή το θέμα της ισχύος από πλευράς κανονισμού και παρεμβολών το κάλυψαν οι προηγούμενοι, εγώ θα αναφερθώ στο θέμα της γραμμικότητας μιάς τέτοιας υπεροδήγησης.

Ως γνωστόν, τα δεδομένα που μεταδίδονται ασύρματα είναι μεν ψηφιακά, αλλά η διαμόρφωση είναι ακόμη, και για πολύ καιρό, *αναλογική*.

Σε αντίθεση με τα αναλογικά σήματα, τα ψηφιακά απαιτούν καλύτερη γραμμικότητα στην εκπομπή. 

Ενας λόγος που αργεί η υλοποίηση της ψηφιακής εκπομπής τηλεοπτικού σήματος είναι ότι πρέπει να αντικατασταθούν οι περισσότεροι πομποί που λειτουργούν σήμερα. 
Θεωρητικά θα αρκούσε η αντικατάσταση της βαθμίδας διαμόρφωσης, αλλά όταν η έξοδος (που κοστίζει και τα περισσότερα) δεν διαθέτει την απαιτούμενη γραμμικότητα για ψηφιακά σήματα, ο πομπός πάει για πέταμα.

Η τελευταία προμήθεια πομπών από την ΕΡΤ ήταν με προδιαγραφές ψηφιακής τηλεόρασης και διαμορφωτές αναλογικής, για να μη τους πετάξουν μετά από κάποια χρόνια.

Στο θέμα μας τώρα, μπορεί αυξάνοντας την ισχύ εξόδου να αντισταθμίζεις έναν κακό δέκτη ή μία μη αποδοτική κεραία, αλλά υπεροδηγόντας την έξοδο της κάρτας να υποβιβάζεις τη γραμμικότητα και με αυτό τον τρόπο αυξάνεις το BER ακόμη και σε πολύ κοντινές αποστάσεις. 

Η όλη κατάσταση μου θυμίζει τους πάλαι ποτέ πειρατές των μεσαίων που έδιναν στις λάμπες εξόδου ανοδική τάση 100-200 βόλτ παραπάνω από την προβλεπόμενη για γραμμική λειτουργία και καμαρώναν σαν γύφτικο σκερπάρνι λέγοντας "εγώ την 6L6, 807 την δουλεύω στα τόσα Watts" αλλά δεν τους άκουγαν καθαρά ούτε στο περίπτερο της γειτονιάς τους από το φοβερό splatter. 

Ισχύει δηλαδή το κοινώς λεγόμενο "πήγε για μαλί και βγήκε κουρεμένος"

Δείτε στην Φαντασία του Disney τι έπαθε ο μαθητευόμενος μάγος πριν αρχίσετε τα "μαγικά".

----------


## Achille

Τα binary αρχεία του firmware του Dlink είναι συμπιεσμένα με το ARJ. Αποσυμπίεσα το κανονικό και το πειραγμένο και ακολουθεί ένα diff με τις διαφορές. Η απεικόνιση είναι με χρήση του hd (hexadecimal dump).


```
22367c22367
< 000575e0  00 30 d9 e5 12 00 53 e3  74 00 00 9a 02 10 a0 e1  |.0Ωε..Sγt..... α|
---
> 000575e0  00 30 d9 e5 12 00 53 e3  74 00 00 9a 3e 10 a0 e3  |.0Ωε..Sγt...>. γ|
31993,32000c31993,32000
< 0007cf80  6f 6e 74 72 6f 6c 22 3e  0d 0a 20 20 20 20 20 20  |ontrol">..      |
< 0007cf90  20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20  20 20 3c 6f 70 74 69 6f  |          <optio|
< 0007cfa0  6e 20 76 61 6c 75 65 3d  22 31 37 22 3e 31 30 30  |n value="17">100|
< 0007cfb0  25 20 31 37 64 42 6d 3c  2f 6f 70 74 69 6f 6e 3e  |% 17dBm</option>|
< 0007cfc0  0d 0a 20 20 20 20 20 20  20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20  |..              |
< 0007cfd0  20 20 3c 6f 70 74 69 6f  6e 20 76 61 6c 75 65 3d  |  <option value=|
< 0007cfe0  22 31 35 22 3e 35 30 25  20 31 35 64 42 6d 3c 2f  |"15">50% 15dBm</|
< 0007cff0  6f 70 74 69 6f 6e 3e 0d  0a 20 20 20 20 20 20 20  |option>..       |
---
> 0007cf80  6f 6e 74 72 6f 6c 22 3e  0d 0a 3c 6f 70 74 69 6f  |ontrol">..<optio|
> 0007cf90  6e 20 76 61 6c 75 65 3d  22 32 30 22 3e 4d 61 78  |n value="20">Max|
> 0007cfa0  20 70 6f 77 65 72 21 3c  2f 6f 70 74 69 6f 6e 3e  | power!</option>|
> 0007cfb0  3c 6f 70 74 69 6f 6e 20  76 61 6c 75 65 3d 22 31  |<option value="1|
> 0007cfc0  37 22 3e 31 30 30 25 20  31 37 64 42 6d 3c 2f 6f  |7">100% 17dBm</o|
> 0007cfd0  70 74 69 6f 6e 3e 3c 6f  70 74 69 6f 6e 20 76 61  |ption><option va|
> 0007cfe0  6c 75 65 3d 22 31 35 22  3e 20 35 30 25 20 31 35  |lue="15"> 50% 15|
> 0007cff0  64 42 6d 3c 2f 6f 70 74  69 6f 6e 3e 20 20 20 20  |dBm</option>    |
47986,47997c47986,47997
< 000bb770  72 20 2d 2d 3e 0d 0a 20  20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20  |r -->..         |
< 000bb780  20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20  20 20 20 20 20 3c 2f 62  |             </b|
< 000bb790  3e 3c 2f 66 6f 6e 74 3e  3c 2f 64 69 76 3e 0d 0a  |></font></div>..|
< 000bb7a0  20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20  20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20  |                |
< 000bb7b0  20 20 3c 2f 74 64 3e 0d  0a 20 20 20 20 20 20 20  |  </td>..       |
< 000bb7c0  20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20  20 3c 2f 74 72 3e 0d 0a  |         </tr>..|
< 000bb7d0  20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20  20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20  |                |
< 000bb7e0  3c 74 72 3e 20 0d 0a 20  20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20  |<tr> ..         |
< 000bb7f0  20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20  20 3c 74 64 20 68 65 69  |         <td hei|
< 000bb800  67 68 74 3d 22 31 30 22  20 63 6f 6c 73 70 61 6e  |ght="10" colspan|
< 000bb810  3d 22 32 22 3e 20 0d 0a  20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20  |="2"> ..        |
< 000bb820  20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20  20 20 20 20 3c 64 69 76  |            <div|
---
> 000bb770  72 20 2d 2d 3e 2d 20 77  69 74 68 20 70 6f 77 65  |r -->- with powe|
> 000bb780  72 20 68 61 63 6b 21 21  21 3c 2f 62 3e 3c 2f 66  |r hack!!![/b]</f|
> 000bb790  6f 6e 74 3e 3c 62 72 3e  43 68 65 63 6b 20 66 6f  |ont>
Check fo|
> 000bb7a0  72 20 75 70 64 61 74 65  3a 20 3c 61 20 68 72 65  |r update: <a hre|
> 000bb7b0  66 3d 22 68 74 74 70 3a  2f 2f 68 6f 6d 65 2e 65  |f="http://home.e|
> 000bb7c0  61 72 74 68 6c 69 6e 6b  2e 6e 65 74 2f 7e 6d 6c  |arthlink.net/~ml|
> 000bb7d0  61 6d 70 69 65 2f 50 6f  77 65 72 48 61 63 6b 44  |ampie/PowerHackD|
> 000bb7e0  57 4c 2d 39 30 30 2b 2e  68 74 6d 6c 22 3e 48 65  |WL-900+.html">He|
> 000bb7f0  72 65 3c 2f 61 3e 3c 2f  64 69 76 3e 20 20 20 20  |re</a></div>    |
> 000bb800  20 20 3c 2f 74 64 3e 3c  2f 74 72 3e 3c 74 72 3e  |  </td></tr><tr>|
> 000bb810  3c 74 64 20 68 65 69 67  68 74 3d 22 31 30 22 20  |<td height="10" |
> 000bb820  63 6f 6c 73 70 61 6e 3d  22 32 22 3e 3c 64 69 76  |colspan="2"><div|
```

Τα πρώτα αλλαγμένα bytes δεν ξέρω τι είναι, πιθανολογώ ότι έχει κάποια σχέση με το checksumming του firmware και αν έχω δίκιο, αυτό θα είναι το πιο δύσκολο σημείο, εκτός αν λάβουμε απάντηση στο email του papashark.

Τα άλλα 2 κομμάτια είναι απλά πειραγμένες οι html σελίδες του Firmware η μία ώστε να περιέχει το option για μεγαλύτερη ισχύ, και η άλλη για να βάλει τα credits του ο δημιουργός.

Αν είναι τόσο παιδικό όσο φαίνεται, δηλαδή όντως βάζοντας options (1-5-10-15) πράγματι ο πομπός χαμηλώνει την ισχύ του, νομίζω ότι είμαστε σε καλό δρόμο...

...και στη Dlink είναι πολύ καραγκιόζηδες που παρόλα τα emails που έχουν πάρει, δεν έκαναν τον κόπο να βάλουν 2 γραμμές ακόμα στο html τους με χαμηλότερη ισχύ.

Επίσης κάτι πήρε το μάτι μου ότι στο καινούργιο firmware δουλεύει πάλι το antenna selection... ας το δοκιμάσει κάποιος.

----------


## jObo

Έκανα ήδη κάποιες δοκιμές με το εν λόγω firmware.

Κάθεται χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα στα μηχανάκια. Εξακολουθεί όμως να έχει τα κλασικά προβλήματα με τη σύνδεση σαν client. Στη δικιά μου περίπτωση απλά δεν συνδέονταν.

Επισυνάπτω και ένα screenshot από το netstumbler που δείχνεί κατά πόσο είναι πραγματικές οι διαφορές στην ισχύ.

Επιφυλάσομαι να κάνω κάποιες δοκιμές με το web interface του dlink.
(Είναι πιθανόν με referer spoofing π.χ. να ξεγελάσουμε το dlink και να του στείλουμε οτι options θέλουμε..)

αυτά,
Χαρίσης

p.s. οι δοκιμές έγιναν με flashαρισμένο pheenet soho

**************************** 
Μεταφράστηκε στα Ελληνικά από Greeklish, παρακαλούμε να γράφετε Ελληνικά για να μπορούν να σας διαβάσουν όλοι και να σας απαντήσουν. 
Συγνώμη για τυχόν ορθογραφικά λάθη... 

-Mick Flemm 
****************************

----------


## Dejan

> Γνωρίζει κανείς αν φλασάρεις χαλασμένο firmware στο Dlink αν γίνεται να το επαναφέρεις;


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος : α) το χαλασμένο firmware δεν θα στο περάσει γιατί θα σου βγάλει check sum error και δεν θα γίνει αναβάθμιση, β) για να το επαναφέρεις στις αρχικές ρυθμίσεις εαν κρατήσεις το reset για 10 δευτερόλεπτα τότε "ξεχνάει" το παλιο firmware καθώς και όλες τις ρυθμίσεις και επανέρχεται στο firmware της μαμας εταιρίας (2.50 ?).

φιλικά Dejan

----------


## Achille

> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος : α) το χαλασμένο firmware δεν θα στο περάσει γιατί θα σου βγάλει check sum error και δεν θα γίνει αναβάθμιση,


Εννοείται ότι θα πειράξουμε και το checksum ώστε να νομίζει ότι είναι κανονικό  :: 




> β) για να το επαναφέρεις στις αρχικές ρυθμίσεις εαν κρατήσεις το reset για 10 δευτερόλεπτα τότε "ξεχνάει" το παλιο firmware καθώς και όλες τις ρυθμίσεις και επανέρχεται στο firmware της μαμας εταιρίας (2.50 ?).


Αυτό μας κάνει. Ας περιμένουμε και τις δοκιμές του jObo μήπως καταφέρουμε να το κάνουμε χωρίς να αλλάξουμε fw.

----------


## jObo

/adv_wireless.cgi?wecaBI=100&wecaRTS=2432&wecaFrag=2346&wecaDtiminterval=3&basic=3&wecaRate=15&wecaShortPreamble=1&wecaAuthentication_type=3&wecaSSID=1&power_control=20&antenna=2&method=POST

Αυτά είναι τα ορίσματα που περνάει κατα το form.submit() , το adv_perform.html

Περνώντας τα με το χέρι το dlink μοιάζει να τα δέχεται Δεν κάνει δλδ κάποιο είδος ελέγχου για το referer.

Το κομμάτι power_control=20 είναι που μας ενδιαφέρει. Τo 20 είναι το max power του powerhack firmware. Υποθέτω οτι το νούμερο μεταφράζεται σε dB.

Δυστυχώς ανέβασα και πάλι το dlink στον ιστό οπότε δεν μπορώ να κάνω έλεγχο αν όντως ένα setting power_control=5 ρίχνει όσο θέλουμε την ισχύ.

Ας το δοκιμάσει κάποιος.

Χαρίσης

**************************** 
Μεταφράστηκε στα Ελληνικά από Greeklish, παρακαλούμε να γράφετε Ελληνικά για να μπορούν να σας διαβάσουν όλοι και να σας απαντήσουν. 
Συγνώμη για τυχόν ορθογραφικά λάθη... 

-Mick Flemm 
****************************

----------


## jObo

IT WORKS!
(ναι όπως καταλάβατε ξανακατέβασα το dlink από τον ιστό)

Λοιπόν επισυνάπτω την άποψη του netstumbler.

Το 5dBm είναι με το option power_control=5 και τo 1dBm με power_control=1. Όπως το βλέπω με το μάτι η τιμή στο power_control δεν πρέπει να είναι απόλυτα συσχετισμένη με τα dbm. Το ζητούμενο είναι οτι μοιάζει να ρείχνει την ισχύ. Ας το επιβεβαιώσει κάποιος.

Χαρίσης

UPDATE: Ή χαμηλότερη τιμή που βρήκα να δουλεύει είναι η "1". Η μεγαλυτερη η "20". Η τιμή 0 και αρνητικές τιμές μοιάζουν να δουλεύουν σαν την τιμή 19. 
Το Dlink μοιάζει να θυμάται τα παράξενα settings μετά από power failure.

**************************** 
Μεταφράστηκε στα Ελληνικά από Greeklish, παρακαλούμε να γράφετε Ελληνικά για να μπορούν να σας διαβάσουν όλοι και να σας απαντήσουν. 
Συγνώμη για τυχόν ορθογραφικά λάθη... 

-Mick Flemm 
****************************

----------


## jabarlee

Έτσι και δουλεύει όντως αυτή η ιστορία...να το κάνουμε popup παράθυρο στο forum...δεν αστειεύομαι...
Μπορεί κάποιος να επαναλάβει αυτό που λέει ο jobo ;
Μπας και τελικά χρειαστούν περισσότερα δορυφορικά πιάτα  ::

----------


## papashark

Αλλάζω την επικεφαλίδα του thread.

jobo, στείλε μου/μας το αρχειάκι για να το βάλουμε πρώτο θέμα.

----------


## bond

Λογικά με το "κόλπο" του jobo δεν χρειάζεται κανένα αρχείο. Απλά 
πληκτρολογείς στον explorer 
http://ip.toy.900+/adv_wireless.cgi?wec ... ethod=POST 
Και στο power contrοl βάζεις μία τιμή από το 1-20.

Edit: Μόλις το δοκίμασα σε ένα 614+. Παίρνει τις ρυθμίσεις κανονικά, αλλά δεν μπορώ αυτή τη στιγμή να κάνω μετρήσεις, για να επιβεβαιώσω αν δουλεύει.

----------


## jObo

Nai einai aplo. Stin pragmatikotita den thelei kanena arxeio.

Gia eukolia eftiaksa ena .html pou kanei tin douleia.

Mesa sto zip iparxoun kai oi kataliles odigies.

Parakalo opoios kanei dokimes na mou steilei ta apotelesmata.
Einai poli pithanon na mporei na ginei auto se opoiadipote dlink siskeui me web interface.

Auta,
harisis

----------


## MAuVE

Μιας και είσαστε ζεστοί τώρα, δεν κοιτάτε μήπως με το ίδιο κόλπο μπορείτε να βάλετε και τα 2 κανάλια που λείπουν από τα αμερικανικά D-Link.

----------


## Achille

Θα πρότεινα να απλοποιηθεί λίγο η διαδικασία, δηλαδή να γίνει ένα .exe τύπου "installer - configurator" που θα του δίνεις την IP του Dlink και θα ελέγχει αν όντως υπάρχει Dlink σε αυτή τη διεύθυνση, θα σου φτιάχνει το .html και θα σου πετάει και ένα shortcut στο desktop.

Όποιος έχει γνώσεις Windows programming ας το κάνει γιατί αν αναγκαστώ να το κάνω εγώ:

a) Θα είναι το πρώτο μου πρόγραμμα σε Windows API
b) Δεν έχω Dlink για να το δοκιμάσω
c) Βαριέμαι  :: 

jObo κοίτα και το θέμα με τα κανάλια που είπε ο Mauve αν και δε νομίζω να είναι τόσο απλό (με αλλαγή firmware σε ευρωπαϊκό έπρεπε να εμφανίζονται, και δε νομίζω ότι συμβαίνει...)

----------


## sdd

> To Dlink moiazei na thimate ta paraksena settings meta apo power failure


Με το πατσαρισμενο firmware, οταν δωσεις την εντολη απο τον browser, κραταει τη νεα ρυθμιση μετα απο reboot/ power on-off? 

Το Dell Inspiron 8000 φαινεται να χρησιμοποιει μια mini-PCI με ACX-100 chipset...

----------


## paravoid

> IT WORKS!
> (nai opos katalabate ksanakatebasa to dlink apo ton isto)
> 
> Loipon episinapto tin apopsi tou netstumbler.
> 
> to 5dBm einai me to option power_control=5 kai to 1dBm me power_control=1. Opos to blepo me to mati i timi sto power_control den prepei na einai apolita sisxetismeni me ta dbm. to zitoumeo einai oti moiazei na deixnei tin isxii. As to epibebaiosei kapoios.
> 
> Harisis
> 
> ...



Μπράβο! Πρέπει να δοκιμάσουμε αν παίζει σε όλα τα firmware.
_Δηλαδή ο άλλος περιμένει από τον Απρίλιο για PowerHack και στο τέλος έκατσε και πείραξε το firmware για κάτι τόσο απλό;_

----------


## jObo

Den douleuei gia oles tis ekdoseis. Douleuei MONO gia tin 2.50.

Auto bebaia den simenei oti den mporei na doulepsei gia oles tis ekdoseis.
Aplos ekana kati proxeiro gia tin 2.50 pou einai i pio sinithismeni, kai eponte oi alles.

Oso gia to win prog, to skeftika kai ego. stin pragmatikotita den einai tpt diskolo. To thema einai oti se .html morfi einai pio generic kai oxi mono gia win. Tha prospathiso na balo olo to functionality pou les se javascript. Den nomizo oti einai toso diskolo oso fenete.

To patcharismeno firm thimate tis rithmiseis nai. To idio omos kai opoiodipote allo  ::  To dokimasa twice.

Tha parakalousa osoi mporoun na kanon dokimes kai na dosoun ta apotelesmata gia na kseroume an i klimaka einai ontos se dBm i kati allo.

Oso gia ta dio kanalia sta amerikanika, mallon den einai toso eukoli douleia. Den einai kan douleia tou firmware. 
Which reminds me.. me US firm to pheenet exei 11 kanalia, eno me europaiko 13... hm...


Auta,
Harisis

----------


## MAuVE

Ευχαρίστως να το μετρήσω εγώ που έχω το όργανο, αλλά θυμίστε μου όταν στο 900αρι έχεις ξεχάσει το password τι κάνεις. 
Με reset που δοκίμασα δεν κάνει τίποτα.

----------


## jObo

an den kano lathos an kratiseis to reset patimeno gia 15-20 deuterolepta kanei ergostasiako reset. not sure though.

perimenoume ta apotelesmata ton metriseon.

harisis

p.s. na ipenthimiso oti tis dokimes mou tis kano se pheenet soho ap flasharismeno se dlink.

----------


## paravoid

> Ευχαρίστως να το μετρήσω εγώ που έχω το όργανο, αλλά θυμίστε μου όταν στο 900αρι έχεις ξεχάσει το password τι κάνεις. 
> Με reset που δοκίμασα δεν κάνει τίποτα.


Κράτα το reset για 20 δευτερόλεπτα, επανέρχεται στις εργοστασιακές ρυθμίσεις  ::

----------


## papashark

Θα κοιτάξω αύριο το πρωί να κάνω δοκιμές στο 810+ και 614+

Όσοι έχουν 2000 να το δοκιμάσουν.

Σε όσους δεν δουλεύει να σώσουν την σελίδα με την ρύθμιση ισχύος και να την στήλουν με pm στον jobo για να δει τι ακριβώς χρειάζετε να γράψουμε.

----------


## MAuVE

Είχα αρκετούς μήνες να παιδευτώ με D-Link και το είχα ξεχάσει το σπόρ.

Υπολόγιζα να μου πάρει μισή ώρα, κυρίως για να ζεσταθεί η κάρτα και έχασα δύο ώρες χωρίς να κάνω τίποτα. 

Τόσο από το καλώδιο όσο και από τον αέρα οι σελίδες του web ανοίγουν με ταχύτητα ακίνητης χελώνας.
Αν έχει κανένας έτοιμο set-up που να δουλεύει, ας περάσει να το μετρήσουμε. 

Εγκαταλείπω.

----------


## sigmacom.

Έφτιαξα αυτό που σας επισυνάπτω.
1) Δεν έχω D-Link για να το δοκιμάσω
2) Χρειάζεται να έχετε ήδη εγκατεστημένα τα runtime dll της VB6 στον υπολογιστή σας
3) Τρέχει μόνο σε Windows και κάνει χρήση του MSIE
4) Οι ρυθμίσεις σχετικά με basic & supported rate δεν δουλεύουν (είναι στα defaults, άσχετα με το τι θα επιλέξετε). Φοβήθηκα μη βάλω μλκιες, μιας και δεν το έπιασα καλά το υπονοούμενο με αυτές τις τιμές.

Δοκιμάστε...  ::

----------


## stoidis

> Τόσο από το καλώδιο όσο και από τον αέρα οι σελίδες του web ανοίγουν με ταχύτητα ακίνητης χελώνας.


Νομίζω ότι είναι θέμα ρύθμισης του DNS στο μενού του D-LINK. Βέβαια, μέχρι να πας σε αυτό το μενού, πας με ταχύτητα αργής χελώνας.  ::

----------


## dkounal

Με την βοήθεια του φίλου μου Τάσου Γαλανόπουλου (τον οποίο και ευχαριστώ) έγιναν κάποιες αλλαγές στο html αρχειο του dlink και με javascript κάθε φορά που πατάτε το apply σας ρωτάει τι ΙΡ διευθυνση να χρησιμοποιήσει. Εάν το καλέσετε από το σκληρό σας δίσκο με την ακόλουθη μορφή:
file:///C:/adv_perform.html?192.168.0.50

τότε βρίσκει αυτόματα την ΙΡ από το URL Εννοείται ότι βάζετε την ΙΡ του dlink

Όλα αυτά στο attachment που βρισκεται σε αυτό το μηνυμα......

----------


## smyrosnik

Αν το βάλουμε το καινούριο fw τι θα κερδίσουμε εκτος από το να μην θορυβούμε στην μπαντα των 2,4 ghz?
H ευαισθησία του θα ανέβει? Μεχρι πόση απόσταση εκπέμπει έτσι το dlink?

----------


## dkounal

> Αν το βάλουμε το καινούριο fw τι θα κερδίσουμε εκτος από το να μην θορυβούμε στην μπαντα των 2,4 ghz?
> H ευαισθησία του θα ανέβει? Μεχρι πόση απόσταση εκπέμπει έτσι το dlink?


Δεν είναι καινούργιο firmware, είναι απλά μια σελίδα από αυτές που έχει μέσα του το dlink λίγο πειραγμένη ώστε να μπορείς να το βάλεις να εκπέμπει σε ότι ένταση θέλεις.
Εκτός από το να μην κάνεις θόρυβο, μπορείς πλέον να πιάσεις μεγαλύτερες αποστάσεις, γιατί αν και δεν αυξάνεται η ευαισθησία του, μπορείς πλεον να χρησιμοποιήσεις μια κεραία με gain 19dbi και το dlink να εκπεμπει στο στο 1dbi νομιμα, αρα κερδιζεις λίγο ακόμη gain από την μεγαλύτερη κεραία στην λήψη ενώ έχεις την ίδια εκπομπή που θα είχες με μια μικρότερη κεραία. Εάν αυτό γίνει και από τις δύο μερίες έχεις δυνατότητα για μακρυνότερα Links.....

----------


## smyrosnik

Ωραία και πως την εγκαθιστούμε? Πρέπει να κατεβάσω το καινούριο fw 2.61 για να λειτουργήσει? Η κατεβάζω το ειδικό fw χακαρισμένο ?(και από που) Σαν client θα μπορέσει να πιάσει σήματα πιο εύκολα και από πιο μακριά? Δεν θα είναι εξασθενισμένη ή λήψη του σαν client με αποτέλεσμα να μην συνδέεται?

----------


## dkounal

> Ωραία και πως την εγκαθιστούμε? Πρέπει να κατεβάσω το καινούριο fw 2.61 για να λειτουργήσει? Η κατεβάζω το ειδικό fw χακαρισμένο ?(και από που) Σαν client θα μπορέσει να πιάσει σήματα πιο εύκολα και από πιο μακριά? Δεν θα είναι εξασθενισμένη ή λήψη του σαν client με αποτέλεσμα να μην συνδέεται?


1. Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει σε όλα τα firmware φαντάζομαι ότι παίζει όμως.
2. Δεν χρειάζεσαι κάποιο hackarismeno firmware, μόνο την σελίδα που βρίσκεται παραπάνω σε ένα Μήνυμα που έκανα post με την οποία βάζεις την χαμηλότερη δυνατή ένταση, δίνεις το IP σου και σου το ρυθμίζει.
3. Αυτή η αλλαγή δεν αλλάζει την ικανότητα του σαν client, σε επίπεδο receive αλλά μόνο σε επειπεδο send. Έτσι, η ενταση εκπομπής είναι πλεόν μικρότερη, αυτό σημαίνει ότι μπορείς να βάλεις πλέον μεγαλύτερη κεραία νομιμα μέχρι 20db. Με αυτό τιν τρόπο είναι σαν να κάνεις μια προενίσχυση του σήματος στην λήψη που είναι ένα αδύαντο σημείο των dlink... Εάν αυτό το κανει και ο άλλος από την αλλη μερία που συνδέεσαι, τότε μπορείτε να έχετε καλύτερο link. Και μόνο όμως από την μια πλευρά να γίνει πάλι θα έχει βελτίωση.

----------


## papashark

Με το να κατεβάσουμε την ισχύ έχουμε την δυνατότητα να βάλουμε μεγαλύτερη κεραία.

Σκέψου ότι πριν ο δυστυχώς ο πιο συνηθισμένος συνδυασμός ήταν dlink (ελπίζω) κατεβασμένο στα 10db και 17db κεραία - 3 db κατά μέσο όρο απώλειες από καλώδια και Pigtail. Με λίγα λόγια έξοδος 10+17-3=24db ενίσχυση λήψης (άρα και ευαισθησίας) 17-3= 14db. Συλλογή θορύβου από τον κύριο λοβό της κεραίας ακόμα και 40 μοίρες (κοινώς ότι εξέπεμπε στον κύριο λοβό της κεραίας σου αυτή το δυνάμωνε και εσύ το έβλεπες σαν θόρυβο). Και ακόμα και εσύ θορυβούσες τουλάχιστον στις 40 μοίρες του κυρίου λοβού της κεραίας, αλλά και αρκετά στους υπόλοιπους λοβούς.

Τώρα με το να έχεις το dlink στο 1db, μπορείς να βάλεις μια 24αρα κεραία, να έχεις πάλι τα 3db απώλειες οπότε να έχεις έξοδο 1+24-3=22 db (2 λιγότερα από πριν) και ενίσχυση εισόδου κατά 24-3 = 21 db ήτοι 7 db παραπάνω ! Σε συνδυασμό με τον μικρότερο λοβό μιας 24αρας που είναι κάτω από 10 μοίρες, σημαίνει ότι ενισχύεις κατά 75% λιγότερη περιοχή, άρα και έχεις και 75% περισσότερες πιθανότητες να έχεις πολύ θόρυβο. Ακόμα θορυβείς πολύ λιγότερο όχι μόνο γιατί έχεις κατά 75% μικρότερο λοβό, αλλά και γιατί τροφοδοτείς την κεραία άρα και τους υπόλοιπους λοβούς με πολύ λιγότερη ισχύ (με -2 αντί για 7).

Εάν υπήρχε και από τις δύο μεριές στο ίδιο σύστημα, αυτό σημαίνει -2 από την χαμηλότερη έξοδο, + 7 από την παραπάνω ενίσχυση σήματος, +2-3db λιγότερο θόρυβο, θα είχες μια συνολική διαφορά 7-8 db το οποίο μεταφράζετε σε 2.5 φορές μακρύτερο λίνκ, ή ένα πολύ υγιέστερο στην ίδια απόσταση.

Στην περίπτωση που έβαζες πιάτο, ακόμα και 24αρη (80εκ), το Link σου θα μπορούσε να ήταν ακόμα καλύτερο καθότι θα είχες ακόμα στενότερη δέσμη άρα και ακόμα λιγότερες πιθανότητες να ενισχύεις θόρυβο, καλύτερο F/B ratio (front to back noise ratio), άρα λιγότερο θόρυβο, άρα μακρύτερο λίνκ.....

Βλέπετε ότι με τις μεγαλύτερες κεραίες και ειδικά με τα πιάτα, έχουμε με την ίδια ισχύ εξόδου πολύ καλύτερα και μακρύτερα λινκ πρωτίστως για εμάς, και δεύτερον εκπομπή λιγότερου θορύβου για το link του διπλανού...

Ακόμα για κάποιον λύση θα μπορούσε να ήταν ακόμα μεγαλύτερο πιάτο, όπως 1.20εκ με κέρδος 27-28 db και κύριο λοβό λίγες μοίρες (3-4), άρα πολύ λιγότερες πιθανότητες για ενίσχυση θορύβου. Θα μπορούσε κανείς να βάλει ένα τέτοιο πιάτο χρησιμοποιώντας μερικά μέτρα rg58 για να μείωση το κέρδος της κεραίας κρατώντας όμως την πολύ στενή της δέσμη.

Όσο αναφορά τις συνεχείς παραινέσεις για κάρτες netgeat & cisco, αυτές έχουν καλύτερη ευαισθησία κατά 4 ή 7 db (αυτές βγάζουν κάπου από -86 έως -84 db ενώ τα 900+ έχουν από -79 έως -81db), άρα διπλό και βάλε Link.....

----------


## ghostly

> 1. Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει σε όλα τα firmware φαντάζομαι ότι παίζει όμως.


Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς αν δουλεύει και σε Rev C;

----------


## smyrosnik

To etreksa to arxeio kai otan tou bazw to ip kai otan pataw enter mou bgazei parathyro no ip given. 

Episis xamilwnontas ti isxy tha mporw na <<blepw>> ap pou briskontai makrinotera pou den ta eblepa prin? Me tin eyaisthisia ti ginetai?

----------


## papashark

1) Γράφε με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες

2) Δι ανσαιρ αμπάουτ δυ σοινσειτυιβιτυ χας μπειν ανσαιρ προιβεισλύ.

----------


## smyrosnik

Τεσπα...

Μπορεί να με βοηθήσει κανένας σχετικά με το πρόβλημα στο αρχείο αυτό?
Είπαμε του εισάγω το Ip μου (http://....και σκέτο το ip) αλλά και πάλι μου βγάζει no ip given

----------


## jObo

Η συγκεκριμένη έκδοση tou hack (και η δικιά μου, και των παιδιών με το javascript) δουλεύει μόνο για την 2.50 έκδοση του firmware της dlink. ΔΕΝ παίζει για νεότερες εκδώσεις.

Προσπαθώ να βρω μια άκρη για ένα ποιο generic interface, που να παίζει σε όλες τις εκδώσεις (ίσως και σε άλλα μηχανάκια εκτός του 900+).

Με revision C δεν ξέρω τι παίζει, γιατί απλά δεν έχω hardware για να το δοκιμάσω.

Αν έχεις την διάθεση δοκίμασε και πες μας τα αποτελέσματα.

BTW, τι έγινε με τις υπόλοιπες δοκιμές ? mauve μετρήσατε μήπως? Με τα 614+ και 810 τι γίνετε τελικά?

harisis

----------


## dkounal

> Είπαμε του εισάγω το Ip μου (http://....και σκέτο το ip) αλλά και πάλι μου βγάζει no ip given


Ένα μικρό λαθάκι..... Ανέβασα διορθωμένο. Κατέβασε το και δοκιμασε ξανά....

----------


## atzo

Με τα revision C δυστυχώς δεν δουλεύει το Hack. Δουλεύουν μόνο values: 10-17

----------


## dkalam

Μετά από δοκιμές επιβεβαιώνω και εγώ τα λεγόμενα του atzo  ::  


Δημήτρης - Ξάνθη.

----------


## bond

Και στο 614+, ενώ παίρνει την τιμή και κάνει restart, δεν φαίνεται να διαφοροποιείται η ισχύς που βγάζει. Επιφυλάσσομαι για αναλυτικοτέρες δοκιμές, γιατί το δοκίμασα κάπως βιαστικά.

----------


## smyrosnik

Πάντως σε εμένα με Dlink 900+ rev B. και κάρτα δοκιμής engenius 2511 το Netstumbler , έδειξε σωστά αποτελέσματα από την περιοχή 1-19 , στην επιλογή 20db μικρή διαφορά διαπίστωσα.

----------


## sdd

Τα ερωτηματα αφορουν τα Rev A, B οταν λeιτουργουν σε BRIDGE MODE
με το 2.61 powerhacked firmware (και στις δυο πλευρες του link)

a. Η ισχυς μεταβαλλεται, η παραμενει σταθερη (στη μεγιστη?) 
Ειναι 17 dBm αντι για 19+ dBm περιπου που επιτυγχανει το 2.5x, κ.λ.π.?

b. Ποσο ανεβαινει το data rate σε σχεση με το non-hacked 2.61 στη συνδεση που εχετε?

c. Τι γινεται αν αλλαχθει το beacon (π.χ. σε 25 ms?) 

Αληθευει οτι to netstumbler τωρα εμφανιζει το bridged 900+, με αλλο εικονiδιο αντι του κλασσικου εικονιδιου για ΑΡ? Εμφανιζοταν πριν?
Εμφανιζεται το bridge και στo Win XP "network selection"?

d. Tι διαφορα εχει το 2.61 (γενικα) σε σχεση με το 2.5 κ.λ.π. σε οτι αφορα τα MAC addresses?

e. Το antenna switching δουλευει σωστα η αναποδα?

Επαναλαμβανω, τα παραπανω αναφερονται σε BRIDGE MODE


Επειδη η συμπεριφορα του καθε firmware διαφερει αναλογα με το operating mode, καλο ειναι να δηλωνετε σε τι mode λειτουργει το 900+ οταν αναφερετε καποιες παρατηρησεις (και επισης λεπτομερειες για το τι βρισκεται απο την αλλη μερια του link)

----------


## jto

Sorry για τα greeklish, πάνω στην βιασύνη μου το ξέχασα ότι θέλετε μόνο ελληνικά.Τέλος πάντων, δεν έχω διάθεση να σας δημιουργήσω πρόβλημα, απλά σας αναφέρω ότι στο 2.61hacked, έχουν γίνει δύο αλλαγές.

Ώς γνωστόν η dlink από το 2.56 και μετά αν θυμάμαι καλά "έριξε" την ισχύ στα 17db.Το 2.50 αν θυμάστε, ενώ "παίζει" πολύ καλά με το 900ap+ στα 19db, είναι πονοκέφαλος, για όσους έχουν switch, γιατί έχει πρόβλημα με τα ARP και χάνει τους υπολογιστές, όχι μόνο τους εν "Wireless", αλλά δημιουργεί πρόβλημα και στο arp table του switch, με αποτέλεσμα να μην υπάρχει ορθή επικοινωνία μεταξύ τους.Λύση;;;;; Να βάλεις hub, το οποίο έιναι τυφλό και δεν έχει πρόβλημα.

Κάποια άτομα ασχολήθηκαν με αυτό και πείραξαν το 2.61, το οποίο φυσικά έχει διορθωμένο το πρόβλημα με τα arp, και ανέβασαν την ισχύ του access point στα μέγιστα και διόρθωσαν το πρόβλημα που είχε με την κεραία, αντιγράφοντας κώδικα από το 2.50.

Συνοψίζοντας,

Έχουμε το 2.61 "πειραγμένο", το οποίο λειτουργεί σε ισχύ σαν το 2.50, αλλά έχει διορθωμένο το πρόβλημα με τα arp.

Το δοκίμασα και "παίζει" καλύτερα από το 2.50, αφού έχει και την επιλογή 4x. Αυτά τα λίγα. Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας μου το πει. Αν κάποιον ενοχλεί η δημοσίευσή μου ας την αγνοήσει απλώς. Δεν είμαι στο AWMN, αυτή τη στιγμή δημιουργώ το Lamia Wireless Network και δεν έχω όρεξη να διαβάζω υβριστικά posts. Ήθελα απλώς να σας βοηθήσω.

Αυτά.

----------


## jObo

jto αν δεν σου είναι πρόβλημα θα μπορούσες να το ανεβάσεις εδω να το δοκιμάσουν όσοι τους ενδιαφέρει?

Ευχαριστώ,
χαρίσης

Υ.γ. δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει λόγος να σε βρίσει κάποιος. Και κιριως δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι πρόβλημα του ότι δεν είσαι μέλος του awmn. Ούτε και γω είμαι ;-)

----------


## jto

Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει σε bridging mode.

Σαν AP που το έχω δοκιμάσει είδα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα σε σύγκριση ακόμη και με το 2.50.

Με το 2.50: Download 20Kb/sec Upload 160Kb/sec
Με το 2.61PowerHacked: Download 170 Kb/sec Upload 195Kb/sec στα 2mbit.

Το Link είναι στα 1.92Χιλ μετρημένο με GPS και χωρίς καλή οπτική.
Στη μία άκρη μία Stella Grid 17db και στο κέντρο μία Omni Stella 7Db.

Στο hackarismeno 2.61, εκεί που επιλέγεις την ισχύ πάνω από τα 17db υπάρχει μία επιλογή που λέει Max Power.

----------


## sdd

> Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει σε bridging mode.


Οσοι το κανουν, ας αναφερουν αποτελεσματα - το bridge mode του 900+ ειχε πολλα προβληματα, αλλα με το 2.61ph αρχιζει να εχει ενδιαφερον το πραγμα
Παιζοντας με beacon, RTS (?) κ.λ.π. ισως να μπορει να στηθει ενα μικρο point-to-multipoint δικτυο με ανεκτες ταχυτητες

Αν μπορουσες να εβαζες μια omni (5.5 - 8 dBi) στη θεση της κατευθυντικης, απο την αλλη μερια, θα ειχε ενδιαφερον να δουμε αν καταφερνει να κανει λινκ 
(1.9 km ειναι οριακη αποσταση - αλλα στη Λαμια ισως δουλευει, στην Αθηνα με πολυ θορυβο δυσκολο το βλεπω πανω απο τα 1000-1200m )





> Στο hackarismeno 2.61, εκεί που επιλέγεις την ισχύ πάνω από τα 17db υπάρχει μία επιλογή που λέει Max Power.



Τι επιλογες σου δινει το 2.61ph? Ποια ειναι η μικροτερη ισχυς εξοδου? 
(AP client mode - σε bridge mode, καπου ειδα οτι σου δινει μονο max power)

---- ΟΚ, στην εικονα σου βλεπω 10dBm minimum
Ισως με τις εσωτερικες απωλειες του 900+, να μην ειναι πρακτικο να παει χαμηλοτερα.

Παντως, αν το 12.5% ειναι 10dBm η 10mW, αυτο σημαινει οτι το full power ειναι 80mW, η 19 dBm - υποτιθεται οτι θα επρεπε να ειναι 17, αν και οι τιμες σε mW ειναι παρομοιες
To max power πρπει να ειναι επιπλεον τουλαχιστον 5dBm απο το 100%

Για δοκιμασε το Καναλι 11, μηπως δινει καλυτερη αποδοση απο τα αλλα...

----------


## tb

900AP+ Rev.C Power Hack Trial

http://www.dslreports.com/r0/download/4 ... ck_306.zip

----------


## vaggos13

> 900AP+ Rev.C Power Hack Trial
> 
> http://www.dslreports.com/r0/download/4 ... ck_306.zip


Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς;


Βαγγέλης

----------


## Crazyio

sorry που ξεθάβω ενα παλιό post αλλά θα ενδιέφερε και εμένα να μας πεί κάποιος άν το έχει δοκιμάσει και τι αποτελέσματα είχε ...
Το AP μου βρίσκεται πάνω σε 8άμετρο ιστό όπότε αν το δοκιμάσω και χρειαστεί κάπιο reset θα είναι και χρονοβόρο πολύ καί δύσκολο ...
Όποτε θα βόλευε να ήξερα - ξέραμε - εκ τοπυ ασφαλούς ...

Φιλικά

Crazyio
Χαλκίδα

----------


## yian_ifaistos

Στο δικό μου που είναι revC2 (και είχε f/w 3.06) περάστηκε μια χαρά....Πάντως το συγκεκριμένο νομίζω ότι μόνο ανεβάζει ισχύει, οπότε καλό είναι να μην το καρφώσεις σε max power.
Πάντως δεν φέρω καμία ευθύνη αν πάθει κάτι το μηχανάκι σου και πολύ περισσότερο μην με φωνάξεις να σου το κατεβάσω από τον ιστό αν πάει κάτι στραβά  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> sorry που ξεθάβω ενα παλιό post αλλά θα ενδιέφερε και εμένα να μας πεί κάποιος άν το έχει δοκιμάσει και τι αποτελέσματα είχε ...
> Το AP μου βρίσκεται πάνω σε 8άμετρο ιστό όπότε αν το δοκιμάσω και χρειαστεί κάπιο reset θα είναι και χρονοβόρο πολύ καί δύσκολο ...
> Όποτε θα βόλευε να ήξερα - ξέραμε - εκ τοπυ ασφαλούς ...
> 
> Φιλικά
> 
> Crazyio
> Χαλκίδα


Όσοι έχουμε 900+ *revB* με κάτι τέτοιο παίζουμε

----------


## Crazyio

Χμ.... επανέρχομαι με κάποιοες ερωτήσεις  ::  
Το Dlink μου όπως προανέφερα είναι RevC και έιχε το 3.06 Firmware.
Περάστηκε ΚΑΙ το 3.07b αλλά και το 3.10 που μου έστηλε το Link για να το κατεβάσω ένα μέλος απς το forum τον οποίο ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Το θέμα έιναι οτι υπάρχει το πρόβλημα με την επιλογή κεραίας .. αν και με το 3.10 παρατήρησα πως το dlink μου δούλεβε σχεδόν κανονικά με DIVERSITY και ΌΧΙ με External Που δούλεβε τόσο καιρό .....  ::  Κάποια βελτίωση απο την Dlink ? I don't think so .... 

Τώρα το πρόβλημα που επάνερχομαι είναι το εξής ...
Οτι ενώ εβάλα και το POWER HACK firmware που βρήκα εδώ είναι too much η υσχή για τιν απόσταση που θέλω εγώ ... (κατευθηντική δική μου - Omni - κατευθηντική άλλη) περίπου 250-300 μέτρα αποσταση το κάθε AP (Ολα DLINK 900AP+ )... κατα συνέπεια να μην έχω link ... 

Έπαιξα και με το HTML file που είχε δώσει κάποιο άλλο μέλος εδώ αλλά ενώ δίχνει οτι κάνει επανεκκίνηση το AP ενώ του βάζω σαν τιμή για παράδειγμα 2db εκείνο μου το εμφανίζει σαν να είναι 100% .... κατα πόσο φυσιολογικό ειναι αυτο ?  ::  

οπότε το πρόβλημα (για να μην τα πολυλογώ κι'άλλο) είναι τα χαμένα πακέτα στα μεταξυ μασ Link .... :/
Παίζει να δουλέψουν σωστά ta Dlink η πρέπει να καταφύγω να βάζω κολλιτήρι για να κάνω τις δύο κεραίες μια όπωσ έχει προαναφερθεί ?

Ευχαριστώ και συγγνώμη αν ρωτάω πραγματα τετρημμένα ...

Φιλικά
Crazyio

----------


## yian_ifaistos

Το δικό σου Dlink δουλεύει σε AP mode ή σε client mode ? Γιατί το 3.06ph κατά 99% ρυθμίζει την ισχύ μόνο σε AP mode ( ας το επιβεβαιώσει κάποιος που να είναι 100% σίγουρος). 
Επίσης μιλώντας για αποστάσεις <300m μεταξύ των Dlink, δεν νομίζω να είναι αναγκαία η εγχείρηση, σωστά ?

Και κάτι λίγο off topic, μπορείς να δώσεις την url για το 3.10 f/w ?Όποιος το έχει δουλέψει, τι εντυπώσεις είχε απο αυτό το firmware σε ΑΡ mode?

----------


## Crazyio

> Το δικό σου Dlink δουλεύει σε AP mode ή σε client mode ? Γιατί το 3.06ph κατά 99% ρυθμίζει την ισχύ μόνο σε AP mode ( ας το επιβεβαιώσει κάποιος που να είναι 100% σίγουρος). 
> Επίσης μιλώντας για αποστάσεις <300m μεταξύ των Dlink, δεν νομίζω να είναι αναγκαία η εγχείρηση, σωστά ?
> 
> Και κάτι λίγο off topic, μπορείς να δώσεις την url για το 3.10 f/w ?Όποιος το έχει δουλέψει, τι εντυπώσεις είχε απο αυτό το firmware σε ΑΡ mode?


Εγώ το δουλεύω σε client mode και ένα φίλος με την Omni σε AP mode.
την εγχείρηση θα την έκανα -κάνω για να διορθώσω τα Lost packets :/

Για την έκδοση F/W που ζητάς, έχεις το Link σε Pm  ::

----------


## Crazyio

Λυπάμαι πραγματικά που οι απαντήσεις ορισμένων γίνοντε επιλεκτικά ανάλογα με το ποιός έχει Postarei ..  ::  
Αλλίως δεν βλέπω λόγο να μην έχει απαντηθεί κάτι που ρωτάω εδώ και πόσο καιρό και κατα πόσο για μια συσκευή (D-Link 900AP+) που οι μισοί απο εδώ την έχουν φάει στην μάπα έχοντας χάσει πολλές ώρες στο ψάξiμο και άλλοι τόσοι δουλεύουν ακόμα με τα Dlink... (Ας μην το αμφισβητήσουν επιτήδιοι please .. )

Sorry αν κουράζω κάποιους αλλά πολλές φορές η νωθρότητα είναι άσχημο πράγμα ....

Φιλικά κια χωρίς παρεξηγείσεις...
Crazyio

----------


## papashark

Crazyio

Λυπάμαι αλλά πρέπει να σου υπενθημίσω ότι η συμμετοχή στο φόρουμ είναι για όλους εθελοντική, όπως και η προσφορά τους.

Κανενός δεν είναι υποχρεώση να σου απαντήση, ενώ όλοι έχουν δικαίωμα να είναι νωθροί.

Το σχόλιο σου για επιλογή ατόμων για να δωθούν απαντήσεις είναι εντελώς άστοχο, δεν έχω δει να έχεις άλλωστε με κανέναν προσωπικά εδώ μέσα.

Πρέπει ακόμα να καταλάβεις ότι τα 900+ ενώ ήταν από τις καλύτερες συσκευές, επειδή από το revC2 και μετά έγιναν μάπα, οι περισσότεροι δεν ασχολούνται. Είναι στο χέρι των νέων χρηστών να πειραματιστούν και να μεταδώσουν την γνώση παραπέρα.

(εγώ πχ έχω ένα revB στην ταράτσα μου εδώ και 2 χρόνια, έχει το 2.61 με power hack και διορθωμένη επιλογή κεραιών από τον 9/03, ούτε το password δεν θυμάμαι πια.....)

----------


## Crazyio

> Crazyio
> 
> Λυπάμαι αλλά πρέπει να σου υπενθημίσω ότι η συμμετοχή στο φόρουμ είναι για όλους εθελοντική, όπως και η προσφορά τους.
> 
> Κανενός δεν είναι υποχρεώση να σου απαντήση, ενώ όλοι έχουν δικαίωμα να είναι νωθροί.
> 
> Το σχόλιο σου για επιλογή ατόμων για να δωθούν απαντήσεις είναι εντελώς άστοχο, δεν έχω δει να έχεις άλλωστε με κανέναν προσωπικά εδώ μέσα.
> 
> Πρέπει ακόμα να καταλάβεις ότι τα 900+ ενώ ήταν από τις καλύτερες συσκευές, επειδή από το revC2 και μετά έγιναν μάπα, οι περισσότεροι δεν ασχολούνται. Είναι στο χέρι των νέων χρηστών να πειραματιστούν και να μεταδώσουν την γνώση παραπέρα.
> ...


Ίσως επειδή όπως είπες η συμετοχή είναι εθελοντική γι'αυτό η αλληλοβοήθεια μελών πρέπει να είναι συστηματική και όχι να περιφρονούμε ότι μας κουράζει ή να απαντάμε σε ό,τι θέλουμε ...

Φυσικά και δεν έχω με κανέναν προσωπικά εδω μέσα και αντιθέτως κάποια στιγμή που θα ευκαιρώ θα χαρώ να έρθω σε κάποιο meeting να γνωριστούμε και απο κοντά ...
Απλά δεν μ'αρέσει να βλέπω ενα thread με 15 απαντήσεις και κάποια άλλα να είναι παρατημένα στην μοίρα τους ...
Όσο για τα υπόλοιπα να είσαι βέβαιος οτι σαν νέος χρήστης του wireless ό,τι μπορώ να βρώ μόνος μου ή να βοηθήσω σε κάτι με τον δικό μου τρόπο θα είμαι πρόθυμος να το κάνω.....

Το προηγούμενο Post δεν ήταν επίθεσης αλλά αφύπνησης ....

Φιλικά

----------


## Acinonyx

Πριν από λίγες μέρες δοκίμασα το 3.07 (όχι το b1). Δεν έχει καμία διαφορά στην επιλογή κεραίων από το 3.07b1. Όταν εκπέμπει από την μία, λαμβάνει από την άλλη και το αντίθετο. Ίσως να παίζει λίγο καλύτερα σε diversity mode αλλά σιγουρα πολύ χειρότερα από ότι θα έπαιζε με εγχείρηση επιλογής κεραίες. Το σημαντικότερο από όλα είναι ότι και *σε client mode συνεχίζει να μην κατεβάζει ισχύ και να παίζει στο μέγιστο δυνατό*.

----------


## mbjp

αρα η εγχειρηση παραμενει η σιγουρη λυση  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Έχω φτιάξει ένα firmware βασισμένο στο 3.06 που ελπίζω κατεβάζει ισχύ μέχρι 1dbm σε AP mode χωρίς ποτενσιόμετρο. Φοβάμαι όμως να το δοκιμάσω μη γίνει καμιά στραβή και μείνω χωρίς μηχάνημα. Ίσως καταφέρω να φτιάξω και ένα που να ρυθμίζει ισχύ και σε client mode αλλά αυτό είναι ακόμη πιο ριψοκίνδυνο. Την εγχείρηση για την κεραία δεν βλέπω όμως να την γλυτώνουμε...

----------

